# 2 hours from Houston Area?



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

We live on Lake Conroe and are looking for a new campground to try within about two hours from here.. We LOVE jamaica beach rv park... but want some new places to drive.. love water.. and has to be puppy friendly!


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Huntsville State Park?...dog friendly on leash and has Lake Raven


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Lake Fayette is right at a 2 hour drive from there. Lake Bastrop is a smidge over 2 hours from Lake Conroe. Lake Sam Rayburn is about 2 & 1/2 hours. I've never been to any of these but we have plans to hit up Lake Fayette and Lake Bastrop sometime soon. I've heard they're both really nice places to camp; hearsay of course.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Rusk State Railroad Park is neat, Mission Tejas State park, Brazos Bend State Park, stephen F Austin State Park to mention a few


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Rv park or tent campground? Popular or secluded place only a few know about? Required amenities? More info may help others point you to a more preferable location. 

Place I go has only six campsites, I've never seen it full, two out houses for the whole park, a fire ring w/grill and a picnic table in each site, sites surround a small lake with no boat ramp, hiking trails to get to a near by river, fairly dense pine forest surrounding. I love it, very serene and quiet. No water, no elec., one bar cell service if your lucky, bring your own wood. The kind of place where, right after you think you may be lost, you get there.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

If you like deer....Yegua Park on lake Sumerville.....


----------



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

*rv park*

RV park is great.. love anything to do with water... have a 35' bp camper


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I'd recommend Stephen F Austin State Park but the only water is the Brazos River and you have to hike to it. The catfishin' is good. Definitely pup and people friendly.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/stephen-f-austin


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

wisslbritches said:


> I'd recommend Stephen F Austin State Park but the only water is the Brazos River and you have to hike to it. The catfishin' is good. Definitely pup and people friendly.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/stephen-f-austin


X2 on Stephen f Austin. We love it there, one of my favorites.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

wisslbritches said:


> I'd recommend Stephen F Austin State Park but the only water is the Brazos River and you have to hike to it. The catfishin' is good. Definitely pup and people friendly.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/state-parks/stephen-f-austin


X2

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bastrop State Park is a wonderful place to go. The wife and I are here now enjoying the beautiful weather this morning


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

MikeS2942 said:


> Bastrop State Park is a wonderful place to go. The wife and I are here now enjoying the beautiful weather this morning


Every time I drive by there or drive from breusher State Park to bastrop state park I shed a couple tears for friends and family that lost just about everything.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Quintana Beach Park run by Brazoria County outside of Freeport. Good walking, good surf/jetty/pier(yes, there is a Freeport Pier) and the best part....during the week you will have the place all to yourselves. Weekends are a little busy but mostly the drive in crowd, not the rv folks.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Double Lake. Less than 30 minutes away.
Lake Bastrop LCRA South Shore Park. 2 hrs away.


----------

